# Rediscovering my Sapor V2



## aktorsyl (24/4/18)

I first bought my Sapor V2 about 10 months ago or so (if I remember correctly). Used it as my first RDA before getting a Peerless.. then an Icon, then a Hadaly.. etc etc. For the most part I just used RDA's for testing my DIY mixes, and tanks were my daily drivers.

Fast-forward a few months.. in the last 4-5 months I basically just stuck to my AIO MTL Endura as I had zero time for anything else.. except dabbling in some stock-coil DL tanks now and then.

The other day, while going through my closet full of vape gear, I happened across the Sapor V2 again. Threw some coils in there, wicked it up... and damn, man - this thing still has it. As I only DL when I'm at home, this pretty much replaces tanks for me at the moment due to its HUGE juice well. And flavour is on point, even with simple roundwire coils.

Not sure how many of you still have the Sapor V2, but of those that do.. do you still appreciate yours lately?


----------

